# Grilled Chicken Thighs



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 11, 2015)

Four chicken thighs seasoned with Himalayan Salt, Pepper, and Dizzy Pigs Raging River Rub.



First a potato on the Grill Grates @ 400* 1 hour before the chicken.







I'm going to grill these four thighs for five minutes turn 45* then another five minutes. Turn over on the other side and do the same.















http://www.discusscooking.com/attac...435853_7_91c5ca53762610cb34072e844f4b74b0.jpg
Simple and very tasty. The Raging River Rub added another dimension to the chicken. This is the first time that we used it on chicken, usually we use it on Salmon.

Thanks for look-in

Ross


----------



## Addie (Sep 11, 2015)

Welcome to DC Ross. Those chicken thighs look so good. And all that butter on the potato is making me hungry.


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 11, 2015)

Yum! 

Grilled thighs are just about the best thing ever!


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 11, 2015)

Those look great, Ross.  Grilled chicken thighs are definitely near the top of my faves, next to ribeye. 

I had never heard of Dizzy Pigs Raging River (love the name ) so I looked it up. It sounds good - I can see where the maple sugar ingredient would be especially good with salmon, and also poultry. 

Here's a recent pic, I brushed them with Trader Joe's Island Soyaki sauce during grilling. (Weber charcoal grill)  One of them was in a flare up and got a little overcharred, but that charred skin can be pretty good eats.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 11, 2015)

Cheryl J said:


> Those look great, Ross.  Grilled chicken thighs are definitely near the top of my faves, next to ribeye.
> 
> I had never heard of Dizzy Pigs Raging River (love the name ) so I looked it up. It sounds good - I can see where the maple sugar ingredient would be especially good with salmon, and also poultry.
> 
> Here's a recent pic, I brushed them with Trader Joe's Island Soyaki sauce during grilling. (Weber charcoal grill)  One of them was in a flare up and got a little overcharred, but that charred skin can be pretty good eats.



Thanks Cheryl, Dizzy Pig has great spices and rubs

Ross


----------



## FoodieFanatic (Sep 12, 2015)

Yum! Ok, as soon as I get home, I want to make the turkey thighs I bought yesterday. Two plump thighs for $1.98 for both! Local grocery is closing so they had some great deals .  A lot less than fast food and a lot better for you.


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 13, 2015)

I've never grilled chicken thighs, but might give it a try.  How difficult is it to control the flare ups?  I grill split chicken breasts on a Weber kettle.  Once I put them on, I put the lid on and close the top vent.  Smokes like crazy for 10 to 15 minutes, but doesn't flare up with the vent closed.  Chicken thighs look like they have a lot more fat, but wondering if they drip at the same rate.

  Oh, and those beautiful pictures Ross posts make me feel inadequate


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 13, 2015)

Trim as much visible fat as you can to prevent flare-ups. If you marinate them, pat dry before cooking. If you're using a charcoal grill, pile the charcoal on one side. Then, if it flares, you can move them to the side with no coals till the fire dies down. Don't spray with water. That just gets soot all over everything


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 13, 2015)

Yep, cut off as much visible fat as you can see, and put coals on one side like GG said.  Except I start out grilling the thighs on the side that's not over direct heat, so the fat layer under the skin has time to render out.  Otherwise, you'll likely get crispy skin with a fat layer underneath - no bueno.  There still might be flare ups, but they'll be reduced.  

After they've cooked a few minutes I move them over the hot coals to get those nice grill marks and crispy skin.  I love grilled chicken thighs!


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 13, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> I've never grilled chicken thighs, but might give it a try.  How difficult is it to control the flare ups?  I grill split chicken breasts on a Weber kettle.  Once I put them on, I put the lid on and close the top vent.  Smokes like crazy for 10 to 15 minutes, but doesn't flare up with the vent closed.  Chicken thighs look like they have a lot more fat, but wondering if they drip at the same rate.
> 
> Oh, and those beautiful pictures Ross posts make me feel inadequate


Thanks tenspeed for your kind words, I think the thighs are better tasting than the breast because there is more fat. I use Grill Grates Infrared BBQ Grill Grates Online | Replacement Grill Grates | GrillGrate
And love them. They make them for the Weber. great for beef, pork, and fish.
Ross


----------



## tenspeed (Sep 13, 2015)

Ross in Ventura said:


> Thanks tenspeed for your kind words, I think the thighs are better tasting than the breast because there is more fat. I use Grill Grates Infrared BBQ Grill Grates Online | Replacement Grill Grates | GrillGrate
> And love them. They make them for the Weber. great for beef, pork, and fish.
> Ross


sigh - this forum is getting expensive.  First a Borner mandoline, then a Zoji rice cooker, and after reading up on these I'm considering buying them as well.  Fortunately my wife is happy with what I've been cooking.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 13, 2015)

Every time I see someone cooking on those grates I feel like ordering some.   But I've been saying that for the last 5 years...LOL...   I know I will get a set one of these days.....


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Sep 13, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Every time I see someone cooking on those grates I feel like ordering some.   But I've been saying that for the last 5 years...LOL...   I know I will get a set one of these days.....



roadfix they wonderful 

Ross


----------

